# 18/2 Open air to Fire Alarm annunciator panel?



## JJake005 (Mar 29, 2013)

Anyone with experience.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

JJake005 said:


> Anyone with experience.


I sleeve them.


----------



## tim123 (Feb 15, 2009)

sounds familiar what brand? I think when I was running some with my old j-man he used 16/2 shielded for simplex and notifier panels but that may have just been what was speced


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

18-3 securex


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Why not?


We do whole systems 'open air'


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

you should check with someone in your area. it's ok around here, but not necessarily in your jurisdiction.
1) should be what manufacturer specs (size, shielding, etc)
2) has to meet conditions (plenum, riser, etc)(NEC)
3) has to be workmanlike (NEC)
4) specs or plans (conduit ?)
5) comply with your ahj requirements (conduit ?)


----------

